# neanche si cura a schivarli



## divina

La gente quando passa con la macchina neanche si cura a schivarli e alcuni sono anche finiti stirati sotto le auto.
La gente al pasar en coche ni siquiera se importa esquivarlos y incluso algunos teminan tendidos debajo del coche.


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> La gente quando passa con la macchina neanche si cura a schivarli e alcuni sono anche finiti stirati sotto le auto.
> La gente al pasar en coche ni siquiera le importa esquivarlos e incluso algunos teminan aplastados debajo del coche.




Creo que también esta frase es rara: _finiti stirati. _Quizás quiso decir _planchados._
Yo opté por aplastados.


----------



## Neuromante

Escachados.
En España al menos. Aquí no se usa el verbo planchar para esas cosas.

Por cierto que:

La gente cuando pasa con el coche ni siquiera se preocupa de esquivarlos y algunos incluso han terminado escachados por los coches


----------



## annapo

Terribile questo "stirati". In questo caso in italiano sarebbe meglio mettere _schiacciati, investiti_... In spagnolo mi piace di più _aplastar_...


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Escachados.
> En España al menos. Aquí no se usa el verbo planchar para esas cosas.
> 
> Por cierto que:
> 
> La gente cuando pasa con el coche ni siquiera se preocupa de esquivarlos y algunos incluso han terminado escachados por los coches


 




> *escachar* _v. tr. _
> 1 _fam. _Aplastar o apretar una cosa con fuerza hasta reventarla.
> Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox. © 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.L.


 



> *escachar *
> _tr._ Cascar, aplastar, despachurrar.
> Diccionario Enciclopédica Vox 1. © 2009 Larousse Editorial, S.L.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, bueno, Gatogab. Pero no se usan, sobre todo "cascar", que se ve a kilómetros que no es válido.
Es cosa del contexto, para determinados contextos se usan determinadas palabras y giros.

Aplastar se usa para cuando le cae algo encima, como un piano, no para cuando te pasa por encima.
Cascar se usa para cáscaras y cosas por el estilo, para romper o agrietar.
Despachurrar se usa para el aspecto con que quedaría el gato, no para la acción de alcanzar ese aspecto. Cuando algo te aplasta o te escacha puedes (O no) quedar despachurrado.


La magia de los diccionarios.


----------



## 0scar

_ La gente al pasar en coche ni siquiera se preocupa de esquivarlos e incluso algunos teminan tendidos debajo del coche/aplastados debajo las ruedas._

¿Pero de qué habla?


----------



## divina

Habla de gatitos que terminan debajo de coches que les atropellan.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> _ La gente al pasar en coche ni siquiera se preocupa de esquivarlos e incluso algunos teminan tendidos debajo del coche/aplastados debajo las ruedas._
> 
> ¿Pero de qué habla?


 
http://www.bachecaannunci.it/121/pos..._Messina_.html


----------



## 0scar

Parece que las ancianas que alimentan gatos en un fenómeno mundial.
Por cierto, el ultimo gato que tuve murió así, stirato.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Parece que las ancianas que alimentan gatos en un fenómeno mundial.
> Por cierto, el ultimo gato que tuve murió así, stirato*...¿Planchado???*


 
Las ancianas que alimentan gatos =  sono chiamate _'gattare'._ A Roma sono famose. Portano da mangiare ai gatti che abitano le rovine della ROMA IMPERIALE


----------



## annapo

0scar said:


> Parece que las ancianas que alimentan gatos en un fenómeno mundial.
> Por cierto, el ultimo gato que tuve murió así, stirato.



_Investito_ o _schiacciato_. Stirato no. Non è un vestito.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo lo diría así:

"La gente ni siquiera se molesta en esquivarlos cuando pasa en auto y algunos terminan debajo de las ruedas." (Creo que no es necesario ilustrar cómo quedan por este hecho.) ("Se molesta" se usa irónicamente en este tipo de frases, aclaro.)





0scar said:


> Parece que las ancianas que alimentan gatos en un fenómeno mundial.


Por algo existe el personaje de "la vieja de los gatos" en _Los Simpson_.


----------



## divina

Tengo entendido que una mujer francesa vive cerca de la playa y les da de comer, y no quiere que vayan lejos de su puerta por lo de los coches.


----------

